
John Cleese on Creativity - Trezoid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=VShmtsLhkQg#!
======
Tzunamitom
Cleese is a genius - "Solemnity - it serves pomposity, and the self-important
always know at some level of their consciousness that their egotism is going
to be punctured by humour.That's why they see it as a threat and so
dishonestly pretend that their deficiency makes their views more substantial,
when it only makes them feel bigger. _Fart_.".

